# s'empresser de / se hâter de



## wxy

A peine exprime-t-il un désir, sa mère (s’empresse, se hâte, se précipite) de le satisfaire. Est-elle raisonnable ?

Dans cette phrase, lequel doit-on mettre et pourquoi?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Les deux premiers sont ici des options possibles.
Mais le troisième est incorrect parce qu'on "_se précipite_ pour".

Toutefois, sur le plan de l'élégance, je dirais que la meilleure réponse me semblerait ici être "s'empresse".


----------



## JClaudeK

A peine exprime-t-il un désir que  sa mère s’empresse de le satisfaire.
Moi aussi je choisirais "s'empresser".


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour,

Il n'eut pas le temps d’ouvrir la bouche : deux valets entrèrent, portant une table garnie de sandwichs et de boissons ; ils la posèrent près du prince, qui *s'empressa de* servir la belle Italienne. (source : Lire livre Méditerranée Coucher du soleil - Vie d'Adrien Zograffi - Volume IV par Panaït Istrati gratuit en ligne - Сhapitre 9)

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer le sens du verbe "s'empresser de..." s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Locape

Il se hâta, se dépêcha de la servir, de lui donner un verre et des sandwichs, ou il la servit avec empressement, avec hâte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> il la servit avec empressement, avec hâte


Ouh la la ! s'empresser, c'est servir avec empressement... alors je suppose que se hâter, c'est agir avec hâte...

Plus sérieusement, il y a dans l'empressement un côté zélé qu'on ne trouve pas dans _hâte_ : _se hâter_ n'est donc pas synonyme de _s'empresser._


----------



## Locape

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ouh la la ! s'empresser, c'est servir avec empressement... alors je suppose que se hâter, c'est agir avec hâte...


_ _


Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Plus sérieusement, il y a dans l'empressement un côté zélé qu'on ne trouve pas dans _hâte_ : _se hâter_ n'est donc pas synonyme de _s'empresser._


Empressement = action de s'empresser
S'empresser (de faire qqch) = se hâter 
S'empresser à/auprès de = user de prévenances, de zèle envers qqn.
s'empresser


----------



## buketturk

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Plus sérieusement, il y a dans l'empressement un côté zélé qu'on ne trouve pas dans _hâte_ : _se hâter_ n'est donc pas synonyme de _s'empresser._


Mais Larousse dit :

3. (De) Se hâter, se dépêcher de faire quelque chose : Je me suis empressé de lui communiquer la nouvelle.
Synonymes :

s'affairer à - se dépêcher de - se hâter de


----------



## SergueiL

Le Larousse dit aussi : 


> 2. Faire la cour à quelqu'un en lui témoignant des prévenances : _Il s'est toujours montré empressé à mon égard_.


Quant au Robert :


> s'empresser :
> 1. Mettre de l'ardeur, du zèle à servir qqn ou à lui plaire.
> 2. _S'empresser de_ (+ infinitif) : se hâter de. Je m'empresse d'ajouter que…



D'après le contexte, c'est le 2 du Larousse et le 1 du Robert qui sont à prendre en compte.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Locape said:


> Empressement = action de s'empresser


Non, Locape, on ne peut pas - on ne doit pas - définir un mot par un terme comportant la même racine. Je sais que c'est très fréquent, y compris dans les dicos, mais ce n'est pas une bonne pratique.
Évidemment, la définition est plus difficile à rédiger, mais c'est là le prix de la justesse, de la précision et de la connaissance.
En l'occurrence, on pourrait dire => _empressement : comportement, conduite, qui se caractérise par ..._
Fin de la digression.

Pour les différents sens de _*s'empresser*_, c'est Grevisse qui a le dernier mot, conforté par Robert le Grand (*) :


> - _s'empresser_ « user de zèle, montrer de l'ardeur » construit l'infinitif avec _à_ ; _s'empresser_ « se hâter » avec _de_. (_Bon usage_, 13e, § 878, a, 6°)


Mais force est de constater que peu de gens mesurent la différence.



> - *Mod.* _S'empresser de_… (et l'inf.) : se hâter
> *Rem.* Dans ce sens, l'idée de vitesse, de célérité l'emporte sur celle de prévenance, de zèle. (_Grand Robert_, CD Rom 2004)


(*) en reprenant d'abord la définition du Robert, citée par Sergueil.


----------



## buketturk

SergueiL said:


> D'après le contexte, c'est le 2 du Larousse et le 1 du Robert qui sont à prendre en compte.


Et le sens c'est "l'augmentation du désir, de l'enthousiasme d'une personne" ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Il se hâta, se dépêcha de la servir, de lui donner un verre et des sandwichs, ou il la servit avec empressement, avec hâte.
> 
> 
> Piotr Ivanovitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ouh la la ! s'empresser, c'est servir avec empressement... alors je suppose que se hâter, c'est agir avec hâte...
> 
> 
> 
> "- _s'empresser_ « user de zèle, montrer de l'ardeur » construit l'infinitif avec _à"_
> 
> 
> Piotr Ivanovitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mais force est de constater que peu de gens mesurent la différence.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dans la phrase (OP #4), c'est "s'empresser *de*" qui est employé:_ "qui s'empressa *de* servir la belle Italienne."_

Donc, c'est bien la définition de_ Locape _qui s'applique, à moins que l'auteur  se soit trompé de préposition.


----------



## Locape

Mais tous les exemples que vous montrez, Piotr et Serguei, disent que le sens de diffère selon la construction du verbe, avec_ à _ou _de_. La définition 1. du Larousse correspond à 's'empresser *à*' ('il s'est toujours montré empressé *à *mon égard). Le Grevisse le dit même très clairement !!

- _s'empresser _« user de zèle, montrer de l'ardeur » construit l'infinitif avec *à *;
- _s'empresser _« se hâter » avec *de* .

PS : croisé avec @JClaudeK !


----------



## OLN

Littré : 


> S'empresser, signifiant témoigner de la presse, de l'ardeur, veut indifféremment _à_ ou _de_ avec l'infinitif suivant ; signifiant se hâter, il veut _de_.
> Littré - empresser - définition, citations, étymologie


_________


buketturk said:


> Et le sens, c'est "l'augmentation du désir, de l'enthousiasme d'une personne" ?


Le sens  de "s'empresser de + infinitif " a été donné.

_S'empresser_ exprime l'action quelle que soit son motif. On peut être pris d'un empressement soudain de cause X et également être empressé de nature. Dire "Le prince s'empressa de servir la belle Italienne" ne contient pas en soi l'idée d'une augmentation du désir (d'être agréable ?) ou de l'enthousiasme du prince.

Est-ce le préfixe _en- _qui te fait poser la question ?  Pour l'étymologie, voir également le TLFi (EMPRESSER : Définition de EMPRESSER). Sinon, peux-tu la préciser ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Dans la phrase (OP #4), c'est "s'empresser *de*" qui est employé:_ "qui s'empressa *de* servir la belle Italienne."_
> Donc, c'est bien la définition de_ Locape _qui s'applique, à moins que l'auteur se soit trompé de préposition.


Je suis bien d'accord, mais je trouve qu'il y a plus de zèle que de hâte dans ce « s'empressa de... » (ce qui n'engage que moi).



> [le] prince, qui *s'empressa de* servir la belle Italienne.


Ici, il s'agit surtout pour le prince d'être aux petits soins avec la belle Italienne, de se montrer attentif et prévenant ; il s'agit de susciter chez elle de l'intérêt, une attirance, bref, de la séduire.


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ici, il s'agit surtout pour le prince d'être aux petits soins avec la belle Italienne, de se montrer attentif et prévenant ; il s'agit de susciter chez elle de l'intérêt, une attirance, bref, de la séduire.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord, moi aussi, j'avais interprété la phrase de cette façon.

Mais dans ce cas, l'affirmation du Grevisse est erronée, non ?


> - _s'empresser_ « user de zèle, montrer de l'ardeur » construit l'infinitif avec _à_ ; _s'empresser_ « se hâter » avec _de_. (_Bon usage_, 13e, § 878, a, 6°)



Edit: 


> EMPRESSER (S'), v. pron.
> 
> Agir avec ardeur, se donner beaucoup de mouvement, de peine, s'agiter, se mettre en avant pour réussir dans quelque entreprise, quelque affaire. En ce sens, il est vieux. Il se dit surtout aujourd'hui pour Se hâter. _S'empresser de parler, de prendre la parole. Je m'empressai de l'avertir. _Il signifie aussi figurément User de prévenances, de zèle envers quelqu'un. _Ils s'empressaient auprès de leur chef. S'empresser à faire sa cour. Il s'empressait à deviner ses désirs. _


----------



## Locape

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Non, Locape, on ne peut pas - on ne doit pas - définir un mot par un terme comportant la même racine. Je sais que c'est très fréquent, y compris dans les dicos, mais ce n'est pas une bonne pratique.


Donc le Littré ne devrait pas donner comme définition à _Empressement _: action de s'empresser.


----------



## buketturk

OLN said:


> _S'empresser_ exprime l'action quelle que soit son motif. On peut être pris d'un empressement soudain de cause X et également être empressé de nature. Dire "Le prince s'empressa de servir la belle Italienne" ne contient pas en soi l'idée d'une augmentation du désir (d'être agréable ?) ou de l'enthousiasme du prince.
> 
> Est-ce le préfixe _en- _qui te fait poser la question ? Pour l'étymologie, voir également le TLFi (EMPRESSER : Définition de EMPRESSER). Sinon, peux-tu la préciser ?


Bah non, j'essaie juste de comprendre. En regardant la préposition "de", j'avais dit au début :


buketturk said:


> Mais Larousse dit :
> 
> 3. (*De*) Se hâter, se dépêcher de faire quelque chose : Je me suis empressé de lui communiquer la nouvelle.
> Synonymes :
> 
> s'affairer à - se dépêcher de - se hâter de


Mais sauf Locape, tout le monde a dit "Non, c'est pas ça."

Mais le verbe n'est ni "s'empresser" ni "s'empresser *à*", c'est "s'empresser *de*"...



SergueiL said:


> Le Larousse dit aussi :





> 2. Faire la cour à quelqu'un en lui témoignant des prévenances : _Il s'est toujours montré empressé à mon égard_.



Mais c'est pas "s'empresser de", c'est "(se montrer) empressé". Moi, je cherche le sens de "s'empresser de", pas "empressé".

Voilà :


JClaudeK said:


> Edit: Agir avec ardeur, se donner beaucoup de mouvement, de peine, s'agiter, se mettre en avant pour réussir dans quelque entreprise, quelque affaire. En ce sens, il est vieux. *Il se dit surtout aujourd'hui pour Se hâter*. _S'empresser *de* parler, *de *prendre la parole. Je m'empressai *de *l'avertir. _Il signifie aussi figurément *User de prévenances, de zèle envers quelqu'un*. _Ils s'empressaient auprès de leur chef. S'empresser *à *faire sa cour. Il s'empressait *à *deviner ses désirs._


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> à moins que l'auteur se soit trompé de préposition.


Je penche pour cette hypothèse.

Dans le contexte donné, "le _prince_ _use de prévenances, de zèle envers la belle Italienne_ (pour lui être agréable)" est nettement plus plausible que _"le prince se dépêche de servir  la belle Italienne"._


----------



## buketturk

Moi, je suis d'accord avec vous. Mais ma tâche n'est pas de corriger l'auteur, mais de traduire ce qu'il a écrit. Si je corrige l'auteur avec cette pensée, je ne peux pas l'expliquer au lecteur. Ils peuvent penser que j'ai mal traduit la phrase.


----------



## JClaudeK

buketturk said:


> Moi, je suis d'accord avec vous. Mais ma tâche n'est pas de corriger l'auteur, mais de traduire ce qu'il a écrit.


Traduire, c'est aussi l'art d'interpréter ! Surtout avec un auteur qui n'est pas à une faute de français près .......


----------



## buketturk

Je sais, mais c'est une décision importante et difficile. Je vais quand même y réfléchir. Merci.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

@ Buketturk, je n'avais pas compris que tu travaillais sur une traduction ; dans ce cas les exigences sont différentes : d'abord la fidélité au sens, et ensuite à la forme.
Mais comment, ici, déterminer la volonté de l'auteur, le sens qu'il a voulu donner à ses phrases ? Dans le cas qui nous occupe, la construction avec _à_ ou _de_ - introduisant la nuance de sens - est peu ou pas connue de la plupart des lecteurs francophones ; alors il faut faire au plus simple dans la langue-cible (le turc, je suppose). Mais tu es effectivement seul devant ton choix.

@ JCK


> Traduire, c'est aussi l'art d'interpréter ! Surtout avec un auteur qui n'est pas à une faute de français près.


N'oublions pas que l'auteur, roumain, a appris le français à 32 ans, tout seul : il est compréhensible qu’il ait des lacunes, surtout sur un usage si pointu du français.


> « On voudra bien se souvenir que l'homme qui a écrit ces pages si alertes a appris seul le français, il y a sept ans, en lisant nos classiques. »
> (R. Rolland, mentor et soutien de Panaït Istrati, cité par Wikipédia).



@ Locape


> Donc le Littré ne devrait pas donner comme définition à _Empressement _: action de s'empresser.


En toute rigueur, non, mais tous les dicos le font plus ou moins : cela évite des répétitions. Littré, Larousse ou Robert, dont le savoir n'est pas à mettre en cause, peuvent se le permettre, mais pas nous.
Cela dit, tu remarqueras que ce n'est pas systématique.


----------



## buketturk

génér ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> N'oublions pas que l'auteur, roumain, a appris le français à 32 ans, tout seul : il est compréhensible qu’il ait des lacunes, surtout sur un usage si pointu du français.


Je ne lui jette pas la pierre, loin de là.
C'est juste pour réfuter l'argument* (fallacieux, à mon humble avis) de _buttekturc_


> ***Si je corrige l'auteur avec cette pensée, je ne peux pas l'expliquer au lecteur. Ils peuvent penser que j'ai mal traduit la phrase.


que j'ai mentionné les petites lacunes de l'auteur.


----------



## buketturk

Je pense que ces phrases ne sont en fait pas si différentes les unes des autres :

Il s'est précipité pour / s'est empressé de servir.
Il a servi avec enthousiasme / zèle.

dont lesquelles j'ai choisi la première...


----------

